# Disposition Long Hair vs Short Hair



## SisStasia (Jan 6, 2020)

I have a puppy produced accidently, not intentionally by a family with multiple GSDs. They have them all fixed now. His Dad is an unpapered, without a list of bloodlines LC and the Mom was a papered RC. So the question is... When they say Long Coats are not working dogs is that their documented and proven disposition or just coat preferences. My boy is Long Haired, it is a double coat and I am training him already at four month on search and rescue basics. He has a high prey drive, a big desire to please, extremely smart. I barely train him and he gets it fast.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

I believe that long coats CAN be working dogs. It used to be the case that long coats were excluded from conformation shows in show line dogs, but this has nothing to do with working ability. This was purely based on coat preference and not the temperament of the dog.

Anyways I really like your dog! We just had a few long haired recently ourselves.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

What?! Of course long-haired dogs can work! I v'e never heard other wise. Enjoy him, he's a real cutie! For an accidental puppy, he looks like you don't regret it!


----------



## SisStasia (Jan 6, 2020)

Petra's Dad said:


> I believe that long coats CAN be working dogs. It used


----------



## SisStasia (Jan 6, 2020)

Thank You, I have benefited. The poor accidental breeders had their hands full. The male jumped his enclosure as she was let out to pee. It took her owner just a few minutes to seperate them and 9 pups later... I feel lucky. It goes to show fixing your dog really is essential.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

There are a good number of working line GSDs that are "coated" (long stock coat), and far more that carry for it. It's a simple recessive - the dog needs to have 2 copies of the gene to express it. Both of my working line dogs carry for coat - their mother is coated - but are themselves (regular) stock coat. 

The coat itself is no indicator of working ability. The working ability of the parents, grandparents, and beyond is what will give insight into any puppy's potential.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

The Old German Shepherd Dog (Altdeutshe Hutehund) is simply a long coated dog from German lines. Many of the dogs behind the founding sire of the breed were essentially herding dogs with long coats.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Sis Stasia,
Fixing your dog is not essential. Being a responsible dog owner and being able to anticipate potential problems is essential. You don't pull your teeth to prevent cavities.


----------



## SisStasia (Jan 6, 2020)

Thank you, we are working him on obstacle courses. He is very responsive, socializing well and... We won't fix him until a year old. We are so far very happy.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

What is RC? There are many working long coats, it depends mostly on the individual dog rather than their coat length.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

atomic said:


> What is RC? There are many working long coats, it depends mostly on the individual dog rather than their coat length.


Roman Catholic 

I'm guessing Regular Coat?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

